# Xmas in July Lotto



## Grott (3/7/17)

any thoughts on having one this year?


----------



## mtb (3/7/17)

No time like the present.. I'm going to plagiarise QldKev from previous years and chuck in the base rules and a starting list. Also someone more senior is welcome to assume role as organiser (Grott, you already have the beard, so it's kinda destiny).

Here are the ground rules:

1. Post in this thread and add your name to the list by 10pm Thursday 13-JUL-2017 AEST Standard time zone: (UTC/GMT +10 hours). The draw time will be NSW time as that is where the Keno is always has been. The winner is numbers drawn from the first draw on Friday 21 JULY 2017.

2. Dont post saying you are in and then not cough up the beer if you dont win... you will be shamed, and banned from further entries.

3. There will be 3 winners!
First number drawn wins all the even number entries.
2, 4, 6, 8.....

Second number drawn gets every second odd number
1, 5, 9, 13...

Third number drawn gets the other odd numbers.
3, 7, 11, 15...

If there is not an even distribution, due to not all 80 spots filled, Grott has the right to move around winnings to fair things up; but will aim for 50% first place, 25% second, 25% third.

You do not need to post winning numbers, even if it is a different prize pool

If you have multiple entries and win only on 1 you still need to post your other entries.
You receive all bottles from all loosing numbers from you category. Eg. If the numbers 3, 7, 11 won the person with 11 being third will only end up with a max of 17 beers sent to them.

5. Beers should be mailed ASAP after the draw so the winner receives the beers for Christmas in July and please remember to attach a label so the winner can identify the beer and brewer

6. You may enter more than once, but if you don't win you must send a bottle for each entry.

7. People who entered last time and did not send a bottle may not join in this Lotto.

8. Feedback of the beers you receive is optional, but appreciated. But please maintain a list of whose beers you receive.

9. It doesn't matter if you Kit / Extract / All Grain; as long as you make the beer!

10. All winners must have an Australian address to receive their winnings. 

11. You must be over 18 years old to enter.

NSW Keno plays 80 numbers, so 80 entries max; thats a potential to win 39 bottles of fine beers, or more if you have more than 1 entry.


I'll start the list

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. MTB
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. 
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. MTB
25.


----------



## malt junkie (3/7/17)

All Payers from the last 2 years have all payed up.


----------



## barls (3/7/17)

I'll start the list

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. MTB
11.
12.
13. barls
14.
15. 
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. MTB
25.


----------



## n87 (3/7/17)

1. 
2.
3.
4. n87
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. MTB
11.
12.
13. barls
14.
15. 
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23. n87
24. MTB
25.


----------



## Chap (3/7/17)

1. 
2.
3.
4. n87
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. MTB
11.
12.
13. barls
14.
15. chap
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.chap
23. n87
24. MTB
25.


----------



## Grott (3/7/17)

Chap said:


> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4. n87
> ...


----------



## Grott (3/7/17)

Is it required that as the winner consumes the valued prizes they give a brief report ( good, bad or indifferent) on what they consumed for interest purposes.

Sorry missed point 8. "Voluntary"


----------



## yum beer (3/7/17)

1. 
2.
3.
4. n87
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. MTB
11.
12.
13. barls
14.
15. chap
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.chap
23. n87
24. MTB
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. yum beer


----------



## n87 (3/7/17)

1. 
2.
3.
4. n87
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. MTB
11.
12.
13. barls
14.
15. chap
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.chap
23. n87
24. MTB
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. yum beer



You missed grott, and you need to contact an admin to change your name @mukkaman


----------



## madpierre06 (3/7/17)

1.
2.
3.
4. n87
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. MTB
11.
12.
13. barls
14.
15. chap
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19. grott
20.
21.
22.chap
23. n87
24. MTB
25.
26.
27.
28.
29. madpierre06
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. yum beer


----------



## yum beer (3/7/17)

1.
2.
3.
4. n87
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. MTB
11.
12.
13. barls
14.
15. chap
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19. grott
20.
21.
22.chap
23. n87
24. MTB
25.
26.
27.
28.
29. madpierre06
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. mukkaman



when the hell did my name change?


----------



## barls (3/7/17)

mukkaman said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> when the hell did my name change?


In the upgrade pm ether brad or warra to get it fixed.


----------



## luggy (3/7/17)

mukkaman said:


> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4. n87
> ...


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (4/7/17)

1.
2.
3.
4. n87
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. MTB
11.
12.
13. barls
14.
15. chap
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19. grott
20. Aus_Rider_22
21.
22.chap
23. n87
24. MTB
25.
26.
27.
28.
29. madpierre06
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. mukkaman


----------



## n87 (4/7/17)

It looks like people are missing the quotes due to them getting colapsed.

I would suggest that we dont quote the person before, otherwise you are likely to get dropped off the list.


1.
2.
3.
4. n87
5.
6. Luggy
7.
8.
9.
10. MTB
11.
12.
13. barls
14.
15. chap
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19. grott
20. Aus_Rider_22
21.
22.chap
23. n87
24. MTB
25.
26.
27.
28.
29. madpierre06
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. mukkaman


----------



## Grott (4/7/17)

A nice dozen already on the way to my place


----------



## mtb (4/7/17)

We'll need a fair few more entries to get me that coveted third place..

*bump*


----------



## mattfos01 (4/7/17)

1.
2.
3.
4. n87
5.
6. Luggy
7.
8.
9.
10. MTB
11.
12.
13. barls
14. Mattfos01
15. chap
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19. grott
20. Aus_Rider_22
21.
22.chap
23. n87
24. MTB
25.
26.
27.
28.
29. madpierre06
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. mukkaman


----------



## mtb (6/7/17)

Not much interest this year.. bump?


----------



## Grott (6/7/17)

mtb said:


> Not much interest this year.. bump?



I think the interest would be better served if the winners had to give a report (even if brief) as to what they thought of the brews as consumed. This gives some form of feed back and interest. No disrespect to last years winner but not one comment to any of the "goodies or baddies" which leaves you wondering and thinking what's the point.


----------



## Grott (9/7/17)

Hey people, come on and have a go. Find out (+ or -) what others think. It gives us that can't attend case swaps etc a chance to sample one, just one of your brews.


----------



## BrockHops (9/7/17)

Please add me to #12
I've only got 1 beer in bottles at the moment.


----------



## Andy_27 (9/7/17)

1.
2.
3.
4. n87
5.
6. Luggy
7.
8.
9.
10. MTB
11.
12.BrockHops
13. barls
14. Mattfos01
15. chap
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19. grott
20. Aus_Rider_22
21.
22.chap
23. n87
24. MTB
25.
26.
27.Andy_27
28.
29. madpierre06
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. mukkaman


----------



## bevan (9/7/17)

1. bevan
2. bevan
3. bevan
4. n87
5.
6. Luggy
7.
8.
9.
10. MTB
11.
12.BrockHops
13. barls
14. Mattfos01
15. chap
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19. grott
20. Aus_Rider_22
21.
22.chap
23. n87
24. MTB
25.
26.
27.Andy_27
28.
29. madpierre06
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. mukkaman


You have to have ago! Was good to get feed back on your brews.


----------



## Grott (10/7/17)

good on you people and lets add more, not too many days left.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (12/7/17)

1. bevan
2. bevan
3. bevan
4. n87
5.
6. Luggy
7.
8. Aus_Rider_22
9.
10. MTB
11.
12.BrockHops
13. barls
14. Mattfos01
15. chap
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19. grott
20. Aus_Rider_22
21.
22.chap
23. n87
24. MTB
25.
26. Aus_Rider_22
27.Andy_27
28.
29. madpierre06
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. mukkaman


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (12/7/17)

Grott said:


> I think the interest would be better served if the winners had to give a report (even if brief) as to what they thought of the brews as consumed. This gives some form of feed back and interest. No disrespect to last years winner but not one comment to any of the "goodies or baddies" which leaves you wondering and thinking what's the point.



I know I won this a few years back and gave detailed feedback, which brewers really appreciated.

I sometimes got the odd extra bottle later from a brewer asking me to identify 'what was wrong' with the beer.


----------



## mtb (12/7/17)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I sometimes got the odd extra bottle later from a brewer asking me to identify 'what was wrong' with the beer.



See, I reckon if you send someone a beer that tastes bad, you'd better include one that tastes good too.


----------



## abyss (12/7/17)

I don't quite understand how this works but I'm in.
Number 9 please.


----------



## mtb (12/7/17)

1. bevan
2. bevan
3. bevan
4. n87
5.
6. Luggy
7.
8. Aus_Rider_22
9. abyss
10. MTB
11.
12.BrockHops
13. barls
14. Mattfos01
15. chap
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19. grott
20. Aus_Rider_22
21.
22.chap
23. n87
24. MTB
25.
26. Aus_Rider_22
27.Andy_27
28.
29. madpierre06
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. mukkaman


----------



## 2cranky (12/7/17)

i have no idea either.
So do i just pick any number and you send me lots of beer when i win?


----------



## mtb (12/7/17)

Basically. We use the Keno system because it's an unbiased third party (well.. not biased towards us specifically) and it draws out numbers between 1-80 so it's perfect for this purpose. Consider it a raffle for all intents and purposes, if you pick a winning number, you'll be sent beer. If someone else wins, you'll have to send them beer.


----------



## Grott (12/7/17)

mtb said:


> Basically you'll be sent beer.



Yeah yeah  send send


----------



## mtb (12/7/17)

mtb said:


> Basically, Grott will send me beer.



FTFM


----------



## Peter80 (12/7/17)

1. bevan
2. bevan
3. bevan
4. n87
5. Peter80
6. Luggy
7. Peter80
8. Aus_Rider_22
9. abyss
10. MTB
11.
12.BrockHops
13. barls
14. Mattfos01
15. chap
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19. grott
20. Aus_Rider_22
21.
22.chap
23. n87
24. MTB
25.
26. Aus_Rider_22
27.Andy_27
28.
29. madpierre06
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. mukkaman

I am in


----------



## 2cranky (13/7/17)

Ok sounds good 3 for me
1. bevan
2. bevan
3. bevan
4. n87
5. Peter80
6. Luggy
7. Peter80
8. Aus_Rider_22
9. abyss
10. MTB
11. 2Cranky
12.BrockHops
13. barls
14. Mattfos01
15. chap
16. 2Cranky
17. madpierre06
18.
19. grott
20. Aus_Rider_22
21.
22.chap
23. n87
24. MTB
25.
26. Aus_Rider_22
27.Andy_27
28.
29. madpierre06
30.
31. 2Cranky
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. mukkaman

Report


----------



## laxation (13/7/17)

I love the idea of just getting random beers showing up in my letterbox..
Is it a 750 PET bottle to send out?

1. bevan
2. bevan
3. bevan
4. n87
5. Peter80
6. Luggy
7. Peter80
8. Aus_Rider_22
9. abyss
10. MTB
11. 2Cranky
12.BrockHops
13. barls
14. Mattfos01
15. chap
16. 2Cranky
17. madpierre06
18. Laxation
19. grott
20. Aus_Rider_22
21.
22.chap
23. n87
24. MTB
25.
26. Aus_Rider_22
27.Andy_27
28.
29. madpierre06
30.
31. 2Cranky
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. mukkaman


----------



## mtb (13/7/17)

I'd say minimum is a 330mL bottle, but nothing wrong with more


----------



## Grott (13/7/17)

mtb your avatar has changed, are you eating a yiros? Veggie wrap?


----------



## madpierre06 (13/7/17)

Yep, a 750ml PET bottle.


----------



## bevan (13/7/17)

I'm going to be sending out a couple of champagne bottles, hope their ok in the post

Also a little bump to keep it at the top of the feed. Come on people get on board!


----------



## mtb (13/7/17)

Grott said:


> mtb your avatar has changed, are you eating a yiros? Veggie wrap?


A transcendentally delicious burrito.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (15/7/17)

Bump!


----------



## n87 (15/7/17)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Bump!



Time's up to join.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (15/7/17)

n87 said:


> Time's up to join.


 Ahh ok. So we are just waiting on results?


----------



## n87 (15/7/17)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Ahh ok. So we are just waiting on results?


Yup, have a look at the second post for all the rules.


----------



## mtb (15/7/17)

We could consider moving it forward a week to drum up some more participants?


----------



## Grott (15/7/17)

The draw is set for next Friday so there would be no harm in extending the draw another week to 28/7 17.
More beer for me.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (16/7/17)

n87 said:


> Yup, have a look at the second post for all the rules.



Right you are! Sorry about that, I saw the first date and glossed over the second (drawing) date! Cheers mate.


----------



## Grott (16/7/17)

Whose a naughty boy?


----------



## bevan (18/7/17)

Bumping


----------



## mtb (18/7/17)

I think we'd better adjust the rules for a lower level of participation here. Happy to take direction, but lacking that, I *think* this makes sense. I've also had a few. Looks like I can't edit my original Rules post.

On 21 July 2017, the first number drawn - in the first NSW Keno game of the day - that matches a number reserved by someone here - wins 1st place. 2nd place is won by the second matching number, and 3rd also.

1st place wins a beer from every second entry in the list
2nd place wins a beer from every fourth entry, not including those win by 1st place
3rd place wins a beer from every fourth entry, not including those won by 1st or 2nd place

1. bevan
2. bevan
3. bevan
4. n87
5. Peter80
6. Luggy
7. Peter80
8. Aus_Rider_22
9. abyss
10. MTB
11. 2Cranky
12.BrockHops
13. barls
14. Mattfos01
15. chap
16. 2Cranky
17. madpierre06
18. Laxation
19. grott
20. Aus_Rider_22
21.
22.chap
23. n87
24. MTB
25.
26. Aus_Rider_22
27.Andy_27
28.
29. madpierre06
30.
31. 2Cranky
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. mukkaman


----------



## bevan (18/7/17)

1. bevan
2. bevan
3. 
4. n87
5. Peter80
6. Luggy
7. Peter80
8. Aus_Rider_22
9. abyss
10. MTB
11. 2Cranky
12.BrockHops
13. barls
14. Mattfos01
15. chap
16. 2Cranky
17. madpierre06
18. Laxation
19. grott
20. Aus_Rider_22
21.
22.chap
23. n87
24. MTB
25.
26. Aus_Rider_22
27.Andy_27
28. bevan
29. madpierre06
30.
31. 2Cranky
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. mukkaman

Just moved myself so hopefully I'm not doubling up on a place


----------



## Fatgodzilla (18/7/17)

1. bevan
2. bevan
3.
4. n87
5. Peter80
6. Luggy
7. Peter80
8. Aus_Rider_22
9. abyss
10. MTB
11. 2Cranky
12.BrockHops
13. barls
14. Mattfos01
15. chap
16. 2Cranky
17. madpierre06
18. Laxation
19. grott
20. Aus_Rider_22
21.
22.chap
23. n87
24. MTB
25.
26. Aus_Rider_22
27.Andy_27
28. bevan
29. madpierre06
30.
31. 2Cranky
32.
33.
34.
35.
36. Fatgodzilla
37. mukkaman


----------



## Judanero (18/7/17)

1. bevan
2. bevan
3.
4. n87
5. Peter80
6. Luggy
7. Peter80
8. Aus_Rider_22
9. abyss
10. MTB
11. 2Cranky
12.BrockHops
13. barls
14. Mattfos01
15. chap
16. 2Cranky
17. madpierre06
18. Laxation
19. grott
20. Aus_Rider_22
21.Judanero
22.chap
23. n87
24. MTB
25.
26. Aus_Rider_22
27.Andy_27
28. bevan
29. madpierre06
30.
31. 2Cranky
32.
33.
34.
35.
36. Fatgodzilla
37. mukkaman


----------



## mstrelan (18/7/17)

I have some RIS in 500mL glass swingtops, can I enter with that?


----------



## mtb (18/7/17)

Absolutely


----------



## bevan (19/7/17)

Bump
Get on board brewers!


----------



## Grott (19/7/17)

come on people, its just one bottle. Support case swaps/ well support lotto of once per year.


----------



## mtb (19/7/17)

1. bevan
2. bevan
3.
4. n87
5. Peter80
6. Luggy
7. Peter80
8. Aus_Rider_22
9. abyss
10. MTB
11. 2Cranky
12.BrockHops
13. barls
14. Mattfos01
15. chap
16. 2Cranky
17. madpierre06
18. Laxation
19. grott
20. Aus_Rider_22
21.Judanero
22.chap
23. n87
24. MTB
25.
26. Aus_Rider_22
27.Andy_27
28. bevan
29. madpierre06
30.
31. 2Cranky
32. MTB
33.
34. 
35. 
36. Fatgodzilla
37. mukkaman


----------



## Schooner_downunder (20/7/17)

1. bevan
2. bevan
3.
4. n87
5. Peter80
6. Luggy
7. Peter80
8. Aus_Rider_22
9. abyss
10. MTB
11. 2Cranky
12.BrockHops
13. barls
14. Mattfos01
15. chap
16. 2Cranky
17. madpierre06
18. Laxation
19. grott
20. Aus_Rider_22
21.Judanero
22.chap
23. n87
24. MTB
25.
26. Aus_Rider_22
27.Andy_27
28. bevan
29. madpierre06
30.
31. 2Cranky
32. MTB
33. Schooner_downunder
34. 
35. 
36. Fatgodzilla
37. mukkaman


----------



## n87 (20/7/17)

Nearly half full. Guessing the extended cutoff is tonight?


----------



## mtb (20/7/17)

n87 said:


> Nearly half full. Guessing the extended cutoff is tonight?


Yeah, midnight


----------



## Grott (20/7/17)

Last chance, commit commit commit.


----------



## bevan (20/7/17)

Bump


----------



## abyss (20/7/17)

I'll take number 34 if that's OK.


----------



## n87 (20/7/17)

1. bevan
2. bevan
3.
4. n87
5. Peter80
6. Luggy
7. Peter80
8. Aus_Rider_22
9. abyss
10. MTB
11. 2Cranky
12.BrockHops
13. barls
14. Mattfos01
15. chap
16. 2Cranky
17. madpierre06
18. Laxation
19. grott
20. Aus_Rider_22
21.Judanero
22.chap
23. n87
24. MTB
25.
26. Aus_Rider_22
27.Andy_27
28. bevan
29. madpierre06
30.
31. 2Cranky
32. MTB
33. Schooner_downunder
34. abyss
35.
36. Fatgodzilla
37. mukkaman
38.
39.
40.
.
.
80.


----------



## robv (20/7/17)

1. bevan
2. bevan
3.
4. n87
5. Peter80
6. Luggy
7. Peter80
8. Aus_Rider_22
9. abyss
10. MTB
11. 2Cranky
12.BrockHops
13. barls
14. Mattfos01
15. chap
16. 2Cranky
17. madpierre06
18. Laxation
19. grott
20. Aus_Rider_22
21.Judanero
22.chap
23. n87
24. MTB
25.
26. Aus_Rider_22
27.Andy_27
28. bevan
29. madpierre06
30.
31. 2Cranky
32. MTB
33. Schooner_downunder
34. abyss
35.
36. Fatgodzilla
37. mukkaman
38.
39.
40.
41. Robv
.
.
80.


----------



## mattfos01 (20/7/17)

1. bevan
2. bevan
3. Mattfos01
4. n87
5. Peter80
6. Luggy
7. Peter80
8. Aus_Rider_22
9. abyss
10. MTB
11. 2Cranky
12.BrockHops
13. barls
14. Mattfos01
15. chap
16. 2Cranky
17. madpierre06
18. Laxation
19. grott
20. Aus_Rider_22
21.Judanero
22.chap
23. n87
24. MTB
25.
26. Aus_Rider_22
27.Andy_27
28. bevan
29. madpierre06
30.
31. 2Cranky
32. MTB
33. Schooner_downunder
34. abyss
35.
36. Fatgodzilla
37. mukkaman
38.
39.
40.
41. Robv
.
.
80.


----------



## drsmurto (20/7/17)

1. bevan
2. bevan
3. Mattfos01
4. n87
5. Peter80
6. Luggy
7. Peter80
8. Aus_Rider_22
9. abyss
10. MTB
11. 2Cranky
12.BrockHops
13. barls
14. Mattfos01
15. chap
16. 2Cranky
17. madpierre06
18. Laxation
19. grott
20. Aus_Rider_22
21.Judanero
22.chap
23. n87
24. MTB
25. DrSmurto
26. Aus_Rider_22
27.Andy_27
28. bevan
29. madpierre06
30.
31. 2Cranky
32. MTB
33. Schooner_downunder
34. abyss
35.
36. Fatgodzilla
37. mukkaman
38.
39.
40.
41. Robv
.
.
80.


----------



## Tony121 (20/7/17)

1. bevan
2. bevan
3. Mattfos01
4. n87
5. Peter80
6. Luggy
7. Peter80
8. Aus_Rider_22
9. abyss
10. MTB
11. 2Cranky
12.BrockHops
13. barls
14. Mattfos01
15. chap
16. 2Cranky
17. madpierre06
18. Laxation
19. grott
20. Aus_Rider_22
21.Judanero
22.chap
23. n87
24. MTB
25. DrSmurto
26. Aus_Rider_22
27.Andy_27
28. bevan
29. madpierre06
30.
31. 2Cranky
32. MTB
33. Schooner_downunder
34. abyss
35.
36. Fatgodzilla
37. mukkaman
38. Tony121
39.
40.
41. Robv
.
.
80.


----------



## Tony121 (20/7/17)

This may be a stupid question but I've never posted beer before, how do people usually do it? I assume you send in a post pack wrapped in bubble wrap or something similar if a glass bottle?


----------



## bevan (20/7/17)

Tony121 said:


> This may be a stupid question but I've never posted beer before, how do people usually do it? I assume you send in a post pack wrapped in bubble wrap or something similar if a glass bottle?



I bubble wrapped and then wrapped it in cardboard. Though I know auspost sell foam boxs that take a wine bottle(would fit a 750ml bottle).


----------



## Tony121 (20/7/17)

Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## n87 (21/7/17)

Im not 100% sure, but it looks like the first draw today was #506
This is based on the day starting at 4am by Keno. but i really dont know.
Does anyone have a way to check the date and time of draws?


----------



## BrockHops (21/7/17)

https://www.keno.com.au/check-results/21-07-2017/506/1/1

This looks like the one n87


----------



## mtb (21/7/17)

I think you're right n87. This link gave the results below, and searching the previous game - 505 - on the same date showed no results, implying this one was the first of the day- https://www.keno.com.au/check-results/21-07-2017/506/1/1

Ball 1 64
Ball 2 39
Ball 3 12 - BrockHops takes 1st
Ball 4 70
Ball 5 34 - Abyss takes 2nd
Ball 6 75
Ball 7 46
Ball 8 71
Ball 9 76
Ball 10 68
Ball 11 51
Ball 12 61
Ball 13 3 - Mattfos01 takes 3rd
Ball 14 52
Ball 15 2
Ball 16 48
Ball 17 42
Ball 18 8
Ball 19 20
Ball 20 38


----------



## mtb (21/7/17)

Prize distributions are as follows. Well done BrockHops, Abyss and Mattfos01! Each of you, please PM your address to those who owe you beer.

1. bevan sends a beer to BrockHops
2. bevan sends a beer to abyss
3. Mattfos01 sends a beer to BrockHops
4. n87 sends a beer to Mattfos01
5. Peter80 sends a beer to BrockHops
6. Luggy sends a beer to abyss
7. Peter80 sends a beer to BrockHops
8. Aus_Rider_22 sends a beer to Mattfos01
9. abyss sends a beer to BrockHops
10. MTB sends a beer to abyss
11. 2Cranky sends a beer to BrockHops
12.BrockHops sends a beer to Mattfos01
13. barls sends a beer to BrockHops
14. Mattfos01 sends a beer to abyss
15. chap sends a beer to BrockHops
16. 2Cranky sends a beer to Mattfos01
17. madpierre06 sends a beer to BrockHops
18. Laxation sends a beer to abyss
19. grott sends a beer to BrockHops
20. Aus_Rider_22 sends a beer to Mattfos01
21.Judanero sends a beer to BrockHops
22.chap sends a beer to abyss
23. n87 sends a beer to BrockHops
24. MTB sends a beer to Mattfos01
25. DrSmurto sends a beer to BrockHops
26. Aus_Rider_22 sends a beer to abyss
27.Andy_27 sends a beer to BrockHops
28. bevan sends a beer to Mattfos01
29. madpierre06 sends a beer to BrockHops
31. 2Cranky sends a beer to abyss
32. MTB sends a beer to BrockHops
33. Schooner_downunder sends a beer to Mattfos01
34. abyss sends a beer to BrockHops
36. Fatgodzilla sends a beer to abyss
37. mukkaman sends a beer to BrockHops
38. Tony121 sends a beer to Mattfos01
41. Robv sends a beer to BrockHops


----------



## BrockHops (21/7/17)

WOW!
Is this official?!
What an Awesome thing to happen!


----------



## Grott (21/7/17)

congrads people, I'm not f#^king pissed off, I'm not begrudging your wins. just because #19 didn't come out means nothing.
Will gladly post to you on Monday BrockHops. will pm for your details.


----------



## BrockHops (21/7/17)

Grott said:


> congrads people, I'm not f#^king pissed off, I'm not begrudging your wins. just because #19 didn't come out means nothing.
> Will gladly post to you on Monday BrockHops. will pm for your details.



You want me to send a Snickers bar in exchange ?!
First time my lucky #12 has come through with the goods for me haha
Brock.


----------



## abyss (21/7/17)

I'm stoked to be able to sample some of the Members beers.
I will give the best feed I can on my limited knowledge.

If Grott and mtb want to send me your addresses I'll post a sample of mine for organising it.

Happy hour starts now.


----------



## Tony121 (21/7/17)

Well done gents. I'll be bottling a batch tomorrow so will send a fresh one.


----------



## mtb (21/7/17)

abyss said:


> If Grott and mtb want to send me your addresses I'll post a sample of mine for organising it


Won't say no to that  much appreciated.


----------



## BrockHops (21/7/17)

mtb said:


> Won't say no to that  much appreciated.


Well, not to be outdone, I'll also extend the same offer as Abyss


----------



## Grott (21/7/17)

Great stuff guys, trying others beer is tops, really appreciate the offers, nice touch of yours to an old fart.


----------



## 2cranky (21/7/17)

Shit!
I'll have to go out and buy some PET bottles.


----------



## yum beer (21/7/17)

Just a bit pissed off.....once again I DID NOT WIN.
Starting to think this Lotto caper is rigged.

Probably hacked by the Russians.....**** this....I'm calling Trumpy, he'll sort this shit out.


----------



## malt junkie (21/7/17)

yum beer said:


> Just a bit pissed off.....once again I DID NOT WIN.
> Starting to think this Lotto caper is rigged.
> 
> Probably hacked by the Russians.....**** this....I'm calling Trumpy, he'll sort this shit out.


Yep FAKE NEWS all over again!


----------



## barls (21/7/17)

yum beer said:


> Just a bit pissed off.....once again I DID NOT WIN.
> Starting to think this Lotto caper is rigged.
> 
> Probably hacked by the Russians.....**** this....I'm calling Trumpy, he'll sort this shit out.


sorry that was me. i was pissed and hacked the results and was off by one.


----------



## mtb (21/7/17)

didn't know you were a Russian barls?


----------



## barls (21/7/17)

i was as drunk as a russian. does that count


----------



## BrockHops (21/7/17)

yum beer said:


> Just a bit pissed off.....once again I DID NOT WIN.
> Starting to think this Lotto caper is rigged.
> 
> Probably hacked by the Russians.....**** this....I'm calling Trumpy, he'll sort this shit out.


I did change my name from DonHops....


----------



## 2cranky (22/7/17)

Merry Christmas gents
I'll try and get someone to post these for me I won't be around for a couple of weeks


----------



## mattfos01 (22/7/17)

Beaut, 

Will get mine sent early next week.

Matt


----------



## abyss (22/7/17)

2cranky said:


> Merry Christmas gents
> I'll try and get someone to post these for me I won't be around for a couple of weeks View attachment 107164



It's gunna be a long wait looking at the Imperial IPA.....how many more sleeps?


----------



## 2cranky (22/7/17)

abyss said:


> It's gunna be a long wait looking at the Imperial IPA.....how many more sleeps?


Nah relax. 
I've got someone to send them for me. Cost me a squeeler of Session IPA though. 
I guess you would know better than me how long regular post takes to get to your address from inner brisbane. 
Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## abyss (22/7/17)

2cranky said:


> Nah relax.
> I've got someone to send them for me. Cost me a squeeler of Session IPA though.
> I guess you would know better than me how long regular post takes to get to your address from inner brisbane.
> Hope you enjoy it.


Only joking mate it's just the excitement of Xmas.
I am an old school beer drinker hoping to learn something new from trying others inventions.
Skull


----------



## 2cranky (22/7/17)

Shit - Now I feel like I need to wrap them and write on a freak' n card.


----------



## abyss (22/7/17)

I was worried about making you cranky


----------



## abyss (24/7/17)

My longnecks are on their merry way Gents.
Bottled from the keg so tuck straight in after chilling.


----------



## Grott (24/7/17)

BrockHops have posted a 4 year old BIAB milk stout. Hope you enjoy on a cold winter night up there. A report + or - would be appreciated but not necessary if you don't want too.

Aust Post tracking # R535400004416981.


----------



## abyss (24/7/17)

Do we leave feedback on this thread or else were ?


----------



## mtb (24/7/17)

This thread is fine.


----------



## Grott (24/7/17)

Here I would say. mtb?


----------



## BrockHops (24/7/17)

Grott said:


> BrockHops have posted a 4 year old BIAB milk stout. Hope you enjoy on a cold winter night up there. A report + or - would be appreciated but not necessary if you don't want too.
> 
> Aust Post tracking # R535400004416981.


Thanks Grott,
I'm sure I'll get a suitable night to enjoy your offering mate!
I will provide feedback, it may be fairly simple, but it'll be more than " nice, that tastes like beer"
PS, you still haven't pm'd me your address so that I may send you one of mine as thanks.


----------



## Grott (24/7/17)

Oh, my name and address is on the box. (You could use the same box, just change sender/to...)Thanks. 
Ps no detailed report required, just as you taste it.
Cheers


----------



## 2cranky (25/7/17)

My office sent mine yesterday by express post. So you should all be getting them by today or tomorrow. I didn't label the bottles. Rookie error I guess. But mine will be the delivery from Kelvin Grove 4059. 
Enjoy!


----------



## n87 (25/7/17)

My beers weren't labelled either, I realised after i had packed them all up.
They are the ones with 'T' and a date (xx/10/16) on a black cap.
It is a Belgian Tripel.


----------



## abyss (26/7/17)

Just received beers from mattfos01 and 2cranky they are chilling down for the weekend thanks guys.
I like the way you sent your pet bottle in bubble wrap 2cranky, top idea.


----------



## laxation (26/7/17)

Pics are great! Enjoying living vicariously through the winners


----------



## bevan (26/7/17)

Have posted mine today. Hopefully auspost gets them to you in one piece and in a timely fashion!


----------



## BrockHops (26/7/17)

Awesome guys, I'm like a little kid waiting for Xmas!
I've sent all.mine, except for Grotts, who's will be returned in his box.
Cheersies!


----------



## Grott (26/7/17)

BrockHops said:


> Awesome guys, I'm like a little kid waiting for Xmas!
> I've sent all.mine, except for Grotts, who's will be returned in his box.
> Cheersies!



Yours is in your BOX as we speak awaiting collection.
Enjoy.


----------



## 2cranky (26/7/17)

abyss said:


> View attachment 107236
> Just received beers from mattfos01 and 2cranky they are chilling down for the weekend thanks guys.
> I like the way you sent your pet bottle in bubble wrap 2cranky, top idea.


Not me mate. The girls in the office. - insulation? - impact protection? - habit?
I'm going the third option.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/7/17)

Nothing better than a couple of weeks of a steady flow of beer coming to your letterbox (or local post office). And it keeps the postie guessing as well.


----------



## BrockHops (26/7/17)

Grott said:


> Yours is in your BOX as we speak awaiting collection.
> Enjoy.


Thanks Grott, I'm out of town and I've given SWMBO instructions to keep clearing out the Po box until Saturday!
Hmmmm hope she doesn't drink them... 
Brock


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (27/7/17)

2 beers to @mattfos01 : 1 American Brown Ale, 1 Ordinary Bitter. tracking# R446256024484732. Check your PMs for drinking instructions mate.
1 beer to @abyss : 1 American Brown Ale. tracking# R446256024484736. Check PMs for drinking instructions %alc etc mate.


----------



## abyss (28/7/17)

2cranky
I'm getting towards the bitter end of your Imperial IPA Crazy 8 and have never tasted anything quite like it.
Sending this to me was like feeding strawberrys to a pig.
Nice light head & colour,good carbing. 
Heaps of aroma, fruit/passion/strawberry ? Earthiness and pleasant bittering.
Nice mild caramel malt flavour.
I see in your photo 9.8%, I bet you could make a mess of your mates with this beast.
I'd love to know which 8 hops you used but don't expect you to share which Kit.
Thanks for the experience.


----------



## Grott (28/7/17)

abyss said:


> I'm stoked to be able to sample some of the Members beers.
> I will give the best feed I can on my limited knowledge.
> 
> If Grott and mtb want to send me your addresses I'll post a sample of mine for organising it.
> ...



Received your QLD bitter today and now in the fridge, will report when consumed. Thanks as appreciated. 
Loved the Xmas paper wrapping and Xmas card with brew details, excellent touch. Lol.


----------



## mtb (28/7/17)

My feedback below is so detailed because I'm only writing it for two or three beers - the winners are by no means required to be this thorough in their own since they're receiving many more beers than I.

@abyss / Nick:

Got your Belgian Ale in the post a couple days ago, it's chilled in the fridge for 48hrs and I've just finished a glass.
Overall Impression: I really enjoyed drinking this. If I didn't I would be honest.. but probably PM you the feedback  I'm very glad you sent a longneck because it means I can pour a second glass. Had you not told me it was an extract brew, I would've assumed it was all grain.
Clarity: bloody excellent, first thing I noticed was zero sediment in the bottle. Do you fine with gelatin - if not - how long was this in the keg before you bottled it? Do you use another fining if not gelatin? My bottle had commercial quality clarity.
Appearance: On the golden end of copper, which is just fine for the style. Head is fairly minimal, likely a symptom of bottling from the keg.
Flavour: Moderate malt flavour with light biscuit, lightly fruity, smooth. Light spicy flavours likely from the MJ Belgian Ale yeast. No off flavours present.
Mouthfeel: Medium body. Low carbonation - likely another symptom of bottling from the keg.

@BrockHops - your Dr Smurto's Golden Ale: Citra turned up today, I'll chill it and give it a go Sunday.

Both of your bottles of Hellion IPA will be posted this weekend.


----------



## 2cranky (29/7/17)

abyss said:


> View attachment 107281
> View attachment 107282
> 2cranky
> I'm getting towards the bitter end of your Imperial IPA Crazy 8 and have never tasted anything quite like it.
> ...


Hey, thanks abyss
I'm only a new brewer with just over a dozen batches under my belt so it's nice to get the encouragement. Yeah it doesn't take long to get messy drinking this one. Surprisingly the ladies seem to like this beer as well. The numbers of hops is a bit of a gimmick but they seem to compliment each other or at least not offend each other.
Hops are:
Centennial
Cascade
Willamette
Amarillo gold
Mosaic
Simcoe
Citra
Riwaka

All grain recipe

Thanks for the review


----------



## abyss (29/7/17)

mtb said:


> My feedback below is so detailed because I'm only writing it for two or three beers - the winners are by no means required to be this thorough in their own since they're receiving many more beers than I.
> 
> @abyss / Nick:
> 
> ...



Glad you enjoyed it MTB
The yeast was Morgan's Premium ale 5th gen + O2 and no finnings. It was cold crashed 4 days and kegged for 10 days.
It had an ice cream like head from the keg.
Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## mtb (29/7/17)

@BrockHops , got impatient and cracked your DSGA: Citra for lunch.
Overall Impression: Good beer, subbing Citra is a good choice for DSGA, I might give it a go soon myself.
Clarity: Moderately clear, had I chilled it longer I'd say it would've cleared further.
Appearance: 10mm persistent head, bit of lacing. Head retention is great, I'd like to know how you achieved that.
Flavour: Typical DSGA malt profile, is that rye I'm tasting? The recipe variation with rye is one of my favourites, slight peppery taste really complements the beer.
Mouthfeel: Medium body. High carbonation - good thing this was bottled in a Grolsch swingtop or the cap would've taken my head off! The bitterness is on the high side, but when you sub Amarillo for Citra that's going to happen to some unavoidable degree

Enough of my wannabe beer judge shenanigans now. I'll be posting my Hellion IPAs to all three winners tomorrow.


----------



## abyss (29/7/17)

G'day mattfos01
Just downed your Kolsch longneck.
I've never tried one before and am guessing it has some wheat in the mix.
A clean tasting, refreshing beer with good carbonation it held a head all the way home. I found very mild bitterness with a subtle malty aroma.
Much enjoyed thanks.


----------



## BrockHops (29/7/17)

mtb said:


> @BrockHops , got impatient and cracked your DSGA: Citra for lunch.
> Overall Impression: Good beer, subbing Citra is a good choice for DSGA, I might give it a go soon myself.
> Clarity: Moderately clear, had I chilled it longer I'd say it would've cleared further.
> Appearance: 10mm persistent head, bit of lacing. Head retention is great, I'd like to know how you achieved that.
> ...



Thanks for your kind review MTB!
My DSGA+C is my 1st time using Citra, and it is the kit version.
I thought it was a bit bitter too and just out of balance.
The use of the sparkling can plus a 15 min boil of Cascade may have contributed towards the bitterness?
I've been playing with spec. grain additions for a while, mainly Crystal, this time it was some Caramunich and a little touch of choc. Which contributes to the darkness.
No rye!
Us05 rehydrated.
Dry hopped with some Amarillo and Citra.
Thanks again, I'm glad you didn't pm me to say it was shit hahah.!
Brock


----------



## abyss (29/7/17)

BrockHops said:


> Thanks for your kind review MTB!
> My DSGA+C is my 1st time using Citra, and it is the kit version.
> I thought it was a bit bitter too and just out of balance.
> The use of the sparkling can plus a 15 min boil of Cascade may have contributed towards the bitterness?
> ...


No need for anybody to pm me if mine is shit just say what you reckon...unless it is shit of course.


----------



## abyss (30/7/17)

Just downed Chaps S&W Pacific ale clone for Sunday breakfast.
Super tasty, heaps of fruit with a bit of earthiness, nice malt and mild bittering.
Carbonation was low which can happen when posting bottles from kegs but it still laced the glass.
I dead set enjoyed it and can imagine it not lasting long in the keg and would love an extract recipe if have one mate.
Only downside is I want more now.
Thanks for a top Breckie mate.


----------



## Chap (30/7/17)

abyss said:


> View attachment 107326
> Just downed Chaps S&W Pacific ale clone for Sunday breakfast.
> Super tasty, heaps of fruit with a bit of earthiness, nice malt and mild bittering.
> Carbonation was low which can happen when posting bottles from kegs but it still laced the glass.
> ...



No worries abyss, glad you enjoyed it. Pretty stoked actually, this is the first beer I've sent off for another brewer, so to get that feedback is awesome. Happy to share the recipe, it's originally earle's extract recipe I found while trawling the web for a decent clone, which I've tweaked slightly. Extract only, no steeping grains, only galaxy hops.

Chaps Pacific Ale

Brew Method: Extract
Style Name: American Wheat Beer
Boil Time: 20 min
Batch Size: 23 liters
Boil Size: 4 litres

2.0 kg - Liquid Malt Extract - Light 
1.5 kg - Liquid Malt Extract - Wheat
90g Galaxy Hops
1 pack US-05 Yeast

Bring 4L water to boil and add 0.5kg Light Liquid Malt Extract. Boil for 20 minutes with below hop schedule:

10 g - Galaxy @ 20 min
15 g - Galaxy @ 10 min
35 g - Galaxy @ 0min

Add remaining malts with 0 min hop addition and stir for 10 min, then add to sink of cold/ice water and continue to stir while cooling. Add wort to fermenter and top to 23L @ 18oC. Pitch rehydrated US-05 yeast and ferment for 7 - 10 days @ 18oC. Cold crash for 2 days @ 2oC. My OG was 1.040 and FG 1.009. 

Im a kegger, so I added the remaining 30g Galaxy into the keg which stay in until the keg is empty. If you were to bottle, look to dry hop for 3-5 days before bottling. Not sure how the cold crash would affect the dry hop though.


----------



## abyss (30/7/17)

Thanks Chap 
I'll give it a crack.


----------



## laxation (30/7/17)

Breakfast of champions


----------



## BrockHops (31/7/17)

Quick update for those who have sent me their bottles- SWMBO has cleared out our po box ( she had a full shopping trolley hahaha)!
I'm still out on a mine site in BF nowhere, she assures me the precious little darlings are being looked after, I'll be home and tucking into them before you can say Reinheitsgebot.
Needless to say I'm keen to pop a top.
Cheers, Brock


----------



## Grott (31/7/17)

abyss sent me a QLD Bitter with dry hop additions.
Good gas on opening, poured well with nice head and perfect small bubbles in carbonation.
Nice lacing to the end.
Beautiful hop after taste with that bitterness expected of a good bitter. This is a "session" beer and you'd want to mow the lawn first because if you don't, the lawn won't get mowed.
Top drop, most enjoyable. Thanks. (and this is an honest assessment) Sorry last pic out of order in list.


----------



## abyss (31/7/17)

Grott said:


> abyss sent me a QLD Bitter with dry hop additions.
> Good gas on opening, poured well with nice head and perfect small bubbles in carbonation.
> Nice lacing to the end.
> Beautiful hop after taste with that bitterness expected of a good bitter. This is a "session" beer and you'd want to mow the lawn first because if you don't, the lawn won't get mowed.
> ...


I'm stoked that you liked It Grott .
The Kit is actually Morgan's QLD Lager, most of the bitterness is from the dry hopping.


----------



## Grott (31/7/17)

That is true and your, right the hops have truely given it the nice bitter characteristics to the lager.


----------



## stewy (31/7/17)

abyss said:


> View attachment 107281
> View attachment 107282
> 2cranky
> I'm getting towards the bitter end of your Imperial IPA Crazy 8 and have never tasted anything quite like it.
> ...



As his neighbour I can confirm the Crazy 8 has been known to get the better of the odd beer enthusiast from time to time.... (usually cranky. Haha!)


----------



## abyss (1/8/17)

Black IPA from bevan 5.7%.
My eyes are opening as I learn from this lotto.
Brilliant beer mate. 
It is Black with a light creamy head and smooth carbonation.
So many different flavours with a fruit / toffee ? Aroma.

Loved it thanks bevan


----------



## bevan (1/8/17)

abyss said:


> View attachment 107378
> View attachment 107377
> Black IPA from bevan 5.7%.
> My eyes are opening as I learn from this lotto.
> ...



Thanks Nick! It's always nice to have other brewers drink your brew and like it!


----------



## abyss (2/8/17)

View attachment 107396
View attachment 107395
View attachment 107396
View attachment 107396
View attachment 107396
Drinking an American Brown ale sent by Aus_Rider_22.
This beer looked scary to me due to the opaqueness ?
Great carbonation with a nice hop aroma and bitterness plus earth and dankness.
Way different to my goo and yes I enjoyed it but a bit heavy for my swilling habits.


----------



## BrockHops (3/8/17)

ALRIGHT- NAME DROP PLEASE!
I'm home, filing all the beautiful bottles into my fridge, but some just have these "real" names...
Feedback to come
I will say @barls , I have noticed quite a few new hairs on my chest today..


----------



## n87 (3/8/17)

Well mine is in a 500ml bottle with original labels. Black cap with a T and date.


----------



## Grott (3/8/17)

Mines a 750mm coopers bottle with stickers on it about milk stout 2012


----------



## 2cranky (3/8/17)

Mines a non descript PET bottle with no markings whatsoever. But if you look closely on opening a little ray of Queensland Sunshine will be sure to escape.


----------



## barls (3/8/17)

BrockHops said:


> ALRIGHT- NAME DROP PLEASE!
> I'm home, filing all the beautiful bottles into my fridge, but some just have these "real" names...
> Feedback to come
> I will say @barls , I have noticed quite a few new hairs on my chest today..


does this mean you drank and liked the doppelbock i sent


----------



## BrockHops (3/8/17)

barls said:


> does this mean you drank and liked the doppelbock i sent


Ok, here goes!

Barls' Doppelbock.
Woah!
I've never had a Doppelbock before, so this was a great 1st.
I cracked the bottle and it poured a rich brown, although there was little head, the lacing hung around on the glass, I have read that the higher alc. Content in the style may drive away the head.
The taste was malty and sweet to start with, then Ka-Pow! Wow, I sprouted a new chest hair!
This is a beer made for men!
As it warmed in the glass, the Doppels character came through more & while I'd like to articulate further, my beer judging skills are non existent..
I will say, this is not something you would kick back and watch the footy and have a session on!
Sitting by the fire, and sipping on this big fella, was just the ticket on a cold Mildura night.
For someone not familiar with a Doppelbock, I would call it the Tawny Port of beer.
Feel free to slam my review haha!
Thanks Barls!


----------



## barls (3/8/17)

BrockHops said:


> Ok, here goes!
> 
> Barls' Doppelbock.
> Woah!
> ...


mate I'm just glad you enjoyed it and finally have a new hair on the chest. 
it is big its top end of the spectrum at 12.5%
one thing i got taught when i did the judge course is there is no wrong answers so long as you can justify what you say.


----------



## bevan (3/8/17)

BrockHops said:


> ALRIGHT- NAME DROP PLEASE!
> I'm home, filing all the beautiful bottles into my fridge, but some just have these "real" names...
> Feedback to come
> I will say @barls , I have noticed quite a few new hairs on my chest today..


Mine was the champagne bottle with BW on the cap


----------



## BrockHops (3/8/17)

bevan said:


> Mine was the champagne bottle with BW on the cap


Yep, got that Bevo,
Just chillin in the fridge, Thanks heaps for the recipe, that's cool!
Did I read right though? No hops ?!
Brock


----------



## BrockHops (3/8/17)

barls said:


> mate I'm just glad you enjoyed it and finally have a new hair on the chest.
> it is big its top end of the spectrum at 12.5%
> one thing i got taught when i did the judge course is there is no wrong answers so long as you can justify what you say.


Well, I just hope it made sense and wasn't absolute dribble !


----------



## bevan (3/8/17)

from memory I went off the milk the funk recommendation of no hops
http://www.milkthefunk.com/wiki/Berliner_Weissbier


----------



## BrockHops (3/8/17)

abyss said:


> View attachment 107236
> Just received beers from mattfos01 and 2cranky they are chilling down for the weekend thanks guys.
> I like the way you sent your pet bottle in bubble wrap 2cranky, top idea.


What's the easiest way to do pics?


----------



## abyss (3/8/17)

I use an iPad and send from my camera roll where it says upload a file next to post reply.
I can't work out how to do it on a PM but ?


----------



## 2cranky (4/8/17)

abyss said:


> I use an iPad and send from my camera roll where it says upload a file next to post reply.
> I can't work out how to do it on a PM but ?


For a PM you can add an image to your gallery then add it using picture button next to the smiley button.


----------



## Chap (4/8/17)

BrockHops said:


> ALRIGHT- NAME DROP PLEASE!
> I'm home, filing all the beautiful bottles into my fridge, but some just have these "real" names...
> Feedback to come
> I will say @barls , I have noticed quite a few new hairs on my chest today..



Mines an unmarked brown PET with a galaxy pale ale. Tastes like S&W pacific but the colour is a standard pale ale colour. Hope u like it if you haven't had it yet [emoji16]


----------



## BrockHops (4/8/17)

Chap said:


> Mines an unmarked brown PET with a galaxy pale ale. Tastes like S&W pacific but the colour is a standard pale ale colour. Hope u like it if you haven't had it yet [emoji16]


Chap, yours is nestled in the fridge with the others waiting patiently, might give it a nudge tonight.
Cheers, Brock


----------



## Andy_27 (5/8/17)

BrockHops said:


> ALRIGHT- NAME DROP PLEASE!
> I'm home, filing all the beautiful bottles into my fridge, but some just have these "real" names...
> Feedback to come
> I will say @barls , I have noticed quite a few new hairs on my chest today..



Mines in a brown PET bottle with black cap... I think I put a pink, funny shaped post it note on it...


----------



## mattfos01 (5/8/17)

2cranky your crazy8 is beaut, nice smooth bittering, goood hop flavour, nice malt background. Still working my way through it, but enjoying every mouthful.


----------



## 2cranky (5/8/17)

mattfos01 said:


> 2cranky your crazy8 is beaut, nice smooth bittering, goood hop flavour, nice malt background. Still working my way through it, but enjoying every mouthful.


Hey mattfos, 
Thanks, hope it's held it's carb. It's definitely my most popular brew amongst my neighbors.


----------



## BrockHops (7/8/17)

Dr Smurto's Russian Imperial Stout.
So I didn't listen properly & poured the Russian while it was still a bit cold ( sorry Mark!)
However, the RIS not being the type to just tip back, it got a chance to get to the correct temp and as it warmed, I got to know it a bit better...
It was rich with the stickiness of dates & raisins and as bitter as a winters evening in Saint Petersburg.
By the second pour, the RIS was at the room temp, I had my shirt off and was out the back fishing with Vladimir.
Very nice Dr. 
Thank you for the RIS.
Brock


----------



## BrockHops (7/8/17)

Grott's 4year old BIAB milk stout.
Man, this was smooooth, I'm talking Michael Bublé smooth.
Very low bitterness, no real sweetness to speak of, nice carbonation, little bit of fizz in the mouth.
I could kick back with a few pints of this with the right company.
Did I mention smooth?
Oh man.... Liquid velvet, ney! liquid purple velour.
Thanks Grott, yours is about to be posted mate.
Brock


----------



## BrockHops (7/8/17)

2Crankys Crazy 8 imperial IPA.

As I cracked this one open, visions of Maroochydore, Caloundra and do I detect a touch of Melany "up in them thar hills"?

Nice IPA Nick, my first impression on aroma was musk sticks!
SWMBO said the same, also she said passionfruit, not being a beer drinker at all, she said mmm smells nice, I said go on -have a sip...
She had a sip and went" that's actually nice for a be...*bitterness hits* face screws up and she does her best Peter Garrett dance impersonation, then I had to make a cup of tea for her hahaha!
Anyway, I thought the bitterness balanced well with the malt.
Had a dry finish & I reckon a great example of an IIPA.
Thanks 2cranky
Brock


----------



## BrockHops (7/8/17)

barls said:


> mate I'm just glad you enjoyed it and finally have a new hair on the chest.
> it is big its top end of the spectrum at 12.5%
> one thing i got taught when i did the judge course is there is no wrong answers so long as you can justify what you say.



Just seeing if a pic from Google photos works.




Brock


----------



## BrockHops (7/8/17)

BrockHops said:


> 2Crankys Crazy 8 imperial IPA.
> 
> As I cracked this one open, visions of Maroochydore, Caloundra and do I detect a touch of Melany "up in them thar hills"?
> 
> ...


----------



## BrockHops (7/8/17)

Grott said:


> Mines a 750mm coopers bottle with stickers on it about milk stout 2012


----------



## captain crumpet (7/8/17)

Man you are hammering these down fast for 8am


----------



## BrockHops (7/8/17)

captain crumpet said:


> Man you are hammering these down fast for 8am


Well, what else do you do on a day off!?


----------



## Grott (7/8/17)

captain crumpet said:


> Man you are hammering these down fast for 8am



and its cold in Mildura


----------



## BrockHops (7/8/17)

N87 Belgian Trippel.

I got this package from a N87 and I thought Ay Carumba, this dude has put a lot of work on his label!

When I had a chance to pour the chilled Trippel, the full white fluffy head greeted me, and was fairly persistent throughout.
The golden liquid was pretty clear, and had a slight cloudiness, which is probably true to the style
The Trippel, had a nice balance, by that I mean it didn't seem to knock my socks off with alc. Content, but allowed the flavours to shine through.
Now I'm not sure the word to describe"that" wheat beer taste, but this has it, not sure if it is the yeast, the wheat malt, maybe someone can help me with the description.

As bright as a sunny day in Mildura and just as much kick as a Malle Bull, this offering from N87 was delicious.

Thanks N87




Edit: detail correction


----------



## BrockHops (7/8/17)

Grott said:


> and its cold in Mildura


And I'm trying to entertain the ankle biters..


----------



## Grott (7/8/17)

BrockHops said:


> Grott's 4year old BIAB milk stout.
> Man, this was smooooth, I'm talking Michael Bublé smooth.
> Very low bitterness, no real sweetness to speak of, nice carbonation, little bit of fizz in the mouth.
> I could kick back with a few pints of this with the right company.
> ...



Thanks Brock, appreciated your nice comments. I poured 5 bottles of this into a 4litre mini keg set up in the fridge. Great to just pour one before lunch and/or tea and when ever.


----------



## n87 (7/8/17)

BrockHops said:


> N87 Belgian Trippel.
> 
> I got this package from a N87 and I thought Ay Carumba, this dude has put a lot of work on his label!
> 
> ...




The fruit and spice comes from the yeast, different esters and phenolics to a wheat beer, but I guess they could seem similar if you arent familiar with the style.
This one comes in at ~9.2%
Regarding that beer label... well those bottles are quite good, but the labels are one hell of a PITA to get off. I would love to have nice labels for my beer tho 

Thanks for the writeup!


----------



## 2cranky (7/8/17)

BrockHops said:


> [2Crankys Crazy 8 imperial IPA.
> 
> As I cracked this one open, visions of Maroochydore, Caloundra and do I detect a touch of Melany "up in them thar hills"?


haha,
I like the children's books alongside. Is that some sort of inebriation test?


----------



## BrockHops (7/8/17)

2cranky said:


> haha,
> I like the children's books alongside. Is that some sort of inebriation test?


Spot on mate!
You'll be happy to know I could read that!
Might've struggled to read your hop bill though


----------



## BrockHops (8/8/17)

@Andy_27 Golden Ale

DrSmurto's Golden Ale with Rye.

Having only my own DSGA as comparison, I thought I'd warm up with mine, then sit down with Andy's over a nice beef stew for dinner last night.

Andy's was a nicely carbonated, nice head, and the small bubbles kept on coming.
A light golden ale, with a wonderful soft hop flavour, mild bitterness, low hop aroma, which all made me think mine was probably a little closer to an IPA than a golden/pale.

If this is a typical DSGA, you've given me a great example Andy, I really enjoyed this mate.

Cheers, 
Brock


----------



## BrockHops (8/8/17)

Andy_27 DSGA + Rye


----------



## Andy_27 (8/8/17)

BrockHops said:


> @Andy_27 Golden Ale
> 
> DrSmurto's Golden Ale with Rye.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the glowing report mate! It was my first crack at this rye version so I wasnt too sure what to expect! Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## abyss (10/8/17)

T


Grott said:


> Received your QLD bitter today and now in the fridge, will report when consumed. Thanks as appreciated.
> Loved the Xmas paper wrapping and Xmas card with brew details, excellent touch. Lol.


Grott I just finished sipping your Dark Ale Roast 9/8/2012
Excellent beer Mate it was smooth sweet and creamy with a roasted malty chocolate flavour.
Carbonation was mild but I think that suits and I reckon if you had a few of these next to the fire that you would definitely wake up on the lounge in the morning busting for a piss.
Yea loved it thanks and if I were you I would do the above.


----------



## Grott (10/8/17)

Thanks abyss for the nice comments. Yes I enjoy a couple on a cold evening, have about a dozen left and at 5 years old think they matured quite well.


----------



## mtb (12/8/17)

@abyss @mattfos01 @BrockHops I just cracked open a bottle from the same batch I sent you and it wasn't carbed properly. I think thanks to some late-night (read: pissed) labeling efforts a month or so ago, I've inadvertently sent you uncarbed bottles. Chuck 'em in a cupboard for a month before chilling and drinkin'


----------



## abyss (12/8/17)

mtb said:


> @abyss @mattfos01 @BrockHops I just cracked open a bottle from the same batch I sent you and it wasn't carbed properly. I think thanks to some late-night (read: pissed) labeling efforts a month or so ago, I've inadvertently sent you uncarbed bottles. Chuck 'em in a cupboard for a month before chilling and drinkin'


That was lucky as I was ready to neck it this arvo. Just chucked into the fermenting fridge cheers.


----------



## mtb (13/8/17)

..now I'm not so sure. I just popped another bottle and it's overcarbed, which is odd, since I dosed per bottle with carb drops.

Treat these bottles with caution gents, and if any aren't up to scratch, I implore you to tell me so I can send a different beer!


----------



## BrockHops (13/8/17)

mtb said:


> ..now I'm not so sure. I just popped another bottle and it's overcarbed, which is odd, since I dosed per bottle with carb drops.
> 
> Treat these bottles with caution gents, and if any aren't up to scratch, I implore you to tell me so I can send a different beer!


Which one did you send me Mick?
I might've got pissd and scoffed it already haha[emoji12]


----------



## mtb (13/8/17)

BrockHops said:


> Which one did you send me Mick?
> I might've got pissd and scoffed it already haha[emoji12]


Green cap mate - labelled "Hellion IPA".. if you did already neck it, well, I hope you enjoyed it


----------



## BrockHops (13/8/17)

Yeah, nah.. haven't seen it yet


----------



## mattfos01 (14/8/17)

n87 trying your tripel, nice warmth, crisp, not cloying or anything like that. Very much enjoying it. Great flavour.


----------



## 2cranky (17/8/17)

abyss said:


> View attachment 107281
> View attachment 107282
> 2cranky
> I'm getting towards the bitter end of your Imperial IPA Crazy 8 and have never tasted anything quite like it.
> ...


Hey Abyss,
Brewing another batch of this tomorrow. I'll let you know how it goes.
You haven't tried to brew it yet?


----------



## abyss (17/8/17)

2cranky said:


> Hey Abyss,
> Brewing another batch of this tomorrow. I'll let you know how it goes.
> You haven't tried to brew it yet?


I haven't tried but am planning on it. A keg full would be handy.


----------



## 2cranky (17/8/17)

abyss said:


> I haven't tried but am planning on it. A keg full would be handy.


yeah it's rarely not on tap at my place!


----------



## BrockHops (18/8/17)

@abyss, Morgan's QLD Lager.
Finally got to it mate ! The Belgium ale is still chilling.
Nice drop, great carbonation fluffy head, easy drinker.
I reckon you could sit around the "wireless" listening to a game of footy or cricket and have a few of these.
Have you tried making it with a lager yeast, like a SafLager?
Either way, nice beer Abyss.
Cheers,
Brock


----------



## BrockHops (18/8/17)

@Chap, Stone & Wood Pacific Ale
Well, being in the fruit bowl of Victoria, I couldn't resist the citrus placement in the pic, yeah I know I have some real hidden talents...
Anywho....
Chap, not much more to say but, it has been a couple of years since my last Pacific Ale, but, this coulve been the real thing.
Seriously mate, well done, there was a slight dryness in the aftertaste/mouthefeel ( I don't have all the talents..)
So, yeah... Pretty much bang on the money!
Cheers,
Brock


----------



## BrockHops (18/8/17)

@mattfos01
Foreign Extra Stout.
I had this King Brown waiting patiently in the fridge of my "Donga" up at the mine site and after arriving back to work, and having to be on-call for the first 2 nights[emoji16] I finally got to knock the top off it on the 3rd night!
I also had a chance to open the Stout...
What a great full bodied beauty to get into on a cold night!
Had a good strong bitterness, balanced nicely with the malt.
I was disappointed when it was gone, as I could've gone another, but not knowing the ABV, probably not a good idea considering we have a random breatho once a swing.
Thanks , Matt.
Cheers, 
Brock
Edit- spelling no makey sense


----------



## Andy_27 (18/8/17)

Are these all tonight Brock??


----------



## BrockHops (18/8/17)

No Andy haha, I've been making notes and taking pics.
In between ducking and weaving at work, and home chasing my little blokes around, I don't get much time to write my reviews!


----------



## BrockHops (18/8/17)

No Andy haha, I've been making notes and taking pics.
In between ducking and weaving at work, and home chasing my little blokes around, I don't get much time to write my reviews!


----------



## Andy_27 (18/8/17)

Haha fair enough! I was thinking it was a good friday night for you!


----------



## BrockHops (18/8/17)

Well it is!
I'm having a couple of Dr smurtos, pondering tomorrow's brewday, listening to the footy on the wireless of course haha.
Cheers!


----------



## Chap (19/8/17)

BrockHops said:


> @Chap, Stone & Wood Pacific Ale
> Well, being in the fruit bowl of Victoria, I couldn't resist the citrus placement in the pic, yeah I know I have some real hidden talents...
> Anywho....
> Chap, not much more to say but, it has been a couple of years since my last Pacific Ale, but, this coulve been the real thing.
> ...



Glad you liked it mate, one of my fav to drink and being an extract brew its fairly quick to make if you're time poor.


----------



## abyss (19/8/17)

BrockHops said:


> @abyss, Morgan's QLD Lager.
> Finally got to it mate ! The Belgium ale is still chilling.
> Nice drop, great carbonation fluffy head, easy drinker.
> I reckon you could sit around the "wireless" listening to a game of footy or cricket and have a few of these.
> ...


Glad you liked it Brock.
I often make it as a lager and it comes out crystal clear and refreshing.


----------



## Grott (22/8/17)

BrockHops kindly sent me two beers to sample.
1) Dr Smurto's Golden Ale. Loud "pop" on opening and highly carbonated. (was forewarned) but settled well. Now what a bloody top drop this is. Lovely hop aroma and full of strong flavours- citrus and hoppy love, well done. Nice lacing and refreshing to the last drop.




2) BIAB Pale Ale, (first attempt all grain- Rudi Can't Fail).
Great carbonation. This to me is as a pale ale should be, good flavours, pleasant after taste and nice bitterness. Pleasant from start to finish and I could certainly have a few of these.



Thanks Brock


----------



## BrockHops (22/8/17)

Grott said:


> BrockHops kindly sent me two beers to sample.
> 1) Dr Smurto's Golden Ale. Loud "pop" on opening and highly carbonated. (was forewarned) but settled well. Now what a bloody top drop this is. Lovely hop aroma and full of strong flavours- citrus and hoppy love, well done. Nice lacing and refreshing to the last drop.
> View attachment 107815
> View attachment 107816
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Grott!

Glad you liked them, I feel they are both a bit high on the bitterness, something for me to work on.


----------



## BrockHops (22/8/17)

And Grott, aren't Breaky Beers the best!?


----------



## Grott (22/8/17)

BrockHops said:


> And Grott, aren't Breaky Beers the best!?


Sure are.
(Some people worry about time with respect to drinking. Is it not acceptable for a night shift worker to have beers at 7 - 8am? Well I have a drink when it suits, as long as I'm not driving or making an arse of myself, who cares. I know some people that will not under any circumstances have a drink before 5pm. Clock watching is the pits.)


----------



## n87 (22/8/17)

Grott said:


> Sure are.
> (Some people worry about time with respect to drinking. Is it not acceptable for a night shift worker to have beers at 7 - 8am? Well I have a drink when it suits, as long as I'm not driving or making an arse of myself, who cares. I know some people that will not under any circumstances have a drink before 5pm. Clock watching is the pits.)



While I will attempt to not start drinking until after midday.... I wont sit there watching the clock for the last 15 mins to count down if I feel it is appropriate.
I have also sat in a bar at San Fran airport at 6am local time sucking down a local IPA


----------



## laxation (22/8/17)

n87 said:


> While I will attempt to not start drinking until after midday.... I wont sit there watching the clock for the last 15 mins to count down if I feel it is appropriate.
> I have also sat in a bar at San Fran airport at 6am local time sucking down a local IPA


Half the point of flying anywhere is that it's mandatory to have a beer while you're waiting - regardless of the time!


----------



## abyss (30/8/17)

mtb said:


> ..now I'm not so sure. I just popped another bottle and it's overcarbed, which is odd, since I dosed per bottle with carb drops.
> 
> Treat these bottles with caution gents, and if any aren't up to scratch, I implore you to tell me so I can send a different beer!



Drinking your Smelly Bastard IPA 
Instant fresh orange / fruit aroma on knocking the top off, very pleasant.
Good head and flavour but maybe over carbed which to me made it taste a little dry.
It's done now and I enjoyed it thanks mate.
The bottle was posted, stored at 2 deg then 18 for a while then back to 2 so it did cop a flogging.


----------



## mtb (30/8/17)

abyss said:


> Drinking your Smelly Bastard IPA
> Instant fresh orange / fruit aroma on knocking the top off, very pleasant.
> Good head and flavour but maybe over carbed which to me made it taste a little dry.
> It's done now and I enjoyed it thanks mate.
> The bottle was posted, stored at 2 deg then 18 for a while then back to 2 so it did cop a flogging.


A better rating than I anticipated, thanks mate. Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## abyss (30/8/17)

mtb said:


> A better rating than I anticipated, thanks mate. Glad you enjoyed it


Forgot to mention the hops on the tounge afterwards were very nice and I'll leave the bottle around for a few days for another sniff.


----------



## mattfos01 (8/9/17)

The first ever home brew cider I have ever tasted. Sets a high bar, dry, but not overly so. A nice apple flavour. Thanks schooner_downunder very tasty.


----------



## Schooner_downunder (9/9/17)

mattfos01 said:


> The first ever home brew cider I have ever tasted. Sets a high bar, dry, but not overly so. A nice apple flavour. Thanks schooner_downunder very tasty.


No worries mate, glad you liked it, apologies if it was undercarbonated...


----------



## mattfos01 (10/9/17)

Tony121 ripper little APA, nice balanced bitterness. Hope a bit on the earthy side, very enjoyable Sunday afternoon beer.


----------



## BrockHops (10/9/17)

Robv- New England IPA
At work- Metallica-out the back, watching Randy goats chase each other around...
Cloudy as warned , but Robv, it ain't Orange Juice mate, may not have biofine, gelatin clear as glass etc, but... Dude, an IPA it is.
Wasn't overly Hoppy in aroma, but as refreshing as any "after work" ale I've ever had.
You told me in our PM, "minimal" bittering hops- there's certainly a good amount of bite there, maybe the lower end of IPA scale.
As it came up to ambient temperature, the malts decided to rock up and say G'day!
So apparently it's got a bit of ABV , I've turned into bloody Matt Preston!
Anyway, great drop, thanks Rob!

Will upload pic later, poor mobile service..


----------



## Tony121 (10/9/17)

mattfos01 said:


> Tony121 ripper little APA, nice balanced bitterness. Hope a bit on the earthy side, very enjoyable Sunday afternoon beer.



Thanks mattfos01, glad you like it.


----------



## BrockHops (10/9/17)

BrockHops said:


> Robv- New England IPA
> At work- Metallica-out the back, watching Randy goats chase each other around...
> Cloudy as warned , but Robv, it ain't Orange Juice mate, may not have biofine, gelatin clear as glass etc, but... Dude, an IPA it is.
> Wasn't overly Hoppy in aroma, but as refreshing as any "after work" ale I've ever had.
> ...


----------



## abyss (27/9/17)

I'm having laxation's Red Falcon pale ale for lunch.
Excellent carbonation with mild fruit aroma. I like the raw earthy bitterness, very drinkable, sort of bitter sweet with plenty of malt and the head laced the glass nicely.
Thanks for sharing a top brew.


----------



## abyss (30/9/17)

Here goes luggy's Irish Red Ale
Sweet malty aroma with perfect soft carbonation. 
Flavour is sweet roasted malt with a hint of fruit and super smooth.
Hop wise hard to guess maybe fuggles ?
Tasty and easy to swallow I like it thanks mate.
The longneck inside the pvc pipe stuffed with newspaper travelled perfectly,


----------

